# Help - MacBook Pro / Ipod Touch : Airport Wifi



## gruchaud (18 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai chez moi un MacBook avec un réseau wifi via une connexion noos et une borne Airport Extreme. Jusque la tout va bien et tout fonctionne bien.
Je viens d'acheter un Ipod Touch. L'Ipod se connecte bien sur le réseau wifi mais ne peut ouvrir une page web (alors que je l'ai testé sur d'autres réseaux et qu'il marche sans problemes...). Le message est "Safarie ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page car le serveur est introuvable". Ca c'est le 1er probleme...
Je viens également d'acheter un MacBook Pro en 17. Le Mac reconnait mon réseau Wifi chez moi, mais pareil ne peut se connecter à Internet.... Quand je vérifie dans les propriétés Airport il me dit que l'ethernet n'est pas connecté (alors qu'il l'est bien), quand je lance un diagnostic il me dit qu'il ne peut se connecter à Internet...
Any ideas ?? Je dois reconnaitre que je seche completement la. 
Les deux portables sont sous OS X 10.4.10...

Merci de votre aide...

bonne soirée.

Gonzague


----------



## moonwalk9r (19 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Afin de verifier qu'il s'agisse bien d'un pb de configuration, est-ce que ça fonctionne le mac relié directement au modem ou au routeur ?


----------



## gruchaud (20 Octobre 2007)

Oui le modem marche bien connecté directement sur l'ordinateur.
J'ai passé 1h hier avec la hotline Apple, et pour finir le type me dit faut réinstaller, je lui dit ca m'étonnerait, je ne vois pas pourquoi, mais m'execute au final, et la situation ne change pas...

Le problement ne pourrait il pas venir de ma borne airport qui est vieille ? c'est une des premieres et la compatibilité avec les nouveaux produits pose peut etre des problemes ? (ca serait aussi un peu étonnant car mon MacBook qui fonctionne sur ce réseau wifi n'a qu'un an et demi et c'est deja un Intel...).

Suis preneur de vos conseils merci.


----------



## fran s (21 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir, je vien de planter mon ipod touch.
Tout d'abort j'essaillais de le bidouillé un peux pui j'ais remarqué que le contenu avait disparu de mon ipod touch, puis par la suite je n'ais pas su le reconfuguré avec itune.
En gros je ne sais plus utilisé les application music, video, cal ...  
si quelqu'un a une idée... francois


----------



## blabla2006 (21 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

J'ai le même problème que toi. Mon Ipod fonction très bien avec d'autre wifi, mais avec ma borne airport express, il m'indique " serveur introuvable". Pourtant, je n'ai aucun problème de me connecter à internet depuis mon mac book

je vous tiens au courant


----------



## gruchaud (23 Octobre 2007)

j'ai installé une nouvelle borne aiport et tout marche maintenant...

va comprendre... probleme de conflit entre les vieilles bornes et les ipod touch ou nelles generations de mac (quoique mon macbook etait deja un intel core duo...) ?

je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas tout remarche maintenant.


----------



## boom187 (29 Octobre 2007)

bonjour, je possede un macbook et une borne airport extreme et aussi depuis peu un ipod touch, j'ai installé le ipod vendredi matin, et depuis hier soir ma borne airport ne fonctionne plus, les voyants de mon modem sont tous au vert, le voyant airport au vert aussi, si je me branche en direct tout marche, mais impossible de faire marcher le wifi, voila j'ai remis a zéro ma borne cette aprém, mais toujours rien, voila j'ai tout essayé et je sais plus quoi faire. merci


----------



## ficelle (29 Octobre 2007)

pour certains reseaux auxquels je me connecte avec mon iPod Touch, j'ai été obligé d'entrer moi même les dns et domaines de recherche.
dans l'interface wifi, il faut cliquer sur la petite fleche bleue en bout de ligne du réseau concerné...


----------



## Zabie (30 Janvier 2008)

Après une journée de recherche, j'ai enfin trouvé la solution à mon problème.

A vous tous, heureux détenteurs d'un bel ipod touch mais qui malheureusement ne parvenez pas à vous connecter au réseau sans fil de votre borne Airport Express, lisez bien le message précédent.
C'est LA solution.

Encore merci Ficelle.


----------

